# New Addition to the D & S M of W dept



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well a few days ago the D &S RR Maint dept got a new high rail to use for patrolling track as required by the FRA. This unit came complete with sounds and is also DCC. The lights look great also. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

A hippy van? Can't wait to see the this in action. How about it R J can we see the video?

Tom Thornton


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

If this van's rockin........then the tracks are rotten. 


Does it come with a Grateful Dead Sound Card? 



Really, those are the things that get attention at an open house. Shoot, everybody has an Aristo 0-4-0. Nobody has one of those.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that dates you... cool.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeez Marty see yer a postin alot today, what you get a day off and some time on yer hands to post so much in one day?????????????????? Hah LOL Regal Good to see you postin more and workin less hee hee.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Are you going to fit a smoke generator at the rear like on a prototypical hippy van ? 

Andrew


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope no smoke gen. This is the RR hirail inspection car. Later RJD


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By Paradise on 13 May 2010 09:30 PM 
Are you going to fit a smoke generator at the rear like on a prototypical hippy van ? 

Andrew 
Hippy vans had smoke generators in the passenger seats.


----------

